# Lucca (Italy), a jewel in Tuscany



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks so charming. Would love to visit someday.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

:cheers: kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for replying this forgotten thread. Lucca in Tuscany is really beautiful :cheers:
pincio: more photos please


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

hermosa

so beautiful


----------



## donaldbeckon (Aug 30, 2010)

Last time I visited to Lucca. Lucca is a walled city with one of the best preserved walls in Italy. Lucca has several well preserved towers from where you can get fabulous views of the city by climbing to the top. I have found Lucca as one of the best place for food shopping and restaurants.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I re-quote one of those photos above, just to say that the architecture in the old district of Lucca is just beautiful


>


that tower, building in the middle is awesome


----------



## maximilianus (Aug 12, 2008)

This is a picture taken by myself, to show that also many modern buildings comply with the classic Lucca style. This is an exemple of what I'm saying. I strongly recommend a visit to this city, nothing will be the same again!


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

been here, lovely town








this oval square is amazing:


























we found this in a gallery isn't it funny?









all mine


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

is amazing


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

bella lucca!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Lucca


----------

